
If I wear a cat ear headphone, am I going to look weird? - CarolShaw01
Loved the cat ear design so wanted to get one of those headphones myself but confused between whether I would look like a dork?
======
PaulHoule
It depends on what kind of people you are hanging out with.

If you are concerned about being taken seriously i would be against it, but
some people are too serious so there.

------
Jowsey
I agree they look kinda cute but unless you're in a group of people who are
also "dorks" or at least don't care enough to question it, you're probably not
going to be taken very seriously.

------
muzani
It works if you're skilled enough:
[https://tvtropes.org/pmwiki/pmwiki.php/Main/BunnyEarsLawyer](https://tvtropes.org/pmwiki/pmwiki.php/Main/BunnyEarsLawyer)

------
kleer001
You definitely will if you lack confidence.

------
quickthrower2
Yes you’ll look weird

